# rescue remedy



## curlyradar (Nov 6, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone out there had tried bach's rescue remedy. i got an email about it and it seems to be getting really good reviews. i'm always hesitant about new products but this one has been out there for a very long time and it's only like six dollars a bottle. i mean, even if it doesn't work, six bucks isn't a huge loss. anyway, just wanted to see if anyone had any personal experience with it.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

can you post a link?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

curlyradar said:


> I was just wondering if anyone out there had tried bach's rescue remedy. i got an email about it and it seems to be getting really good reviews. i'm always hesitant about new products but this one has been out there for a very long time and it's only like six dollars a bottle. i mean, even if it doesn't work, six bucks isn't a huge loss. anyway, just wanted to see if anyone had any personal experience with it.


Bach's flower remedies were a profound addition to alternative treatments. I think his rescue remedy used to have arnica - an herb that is very valuable for shock and trauma. I think you should give it a try even if the formula may have changed. Flower remedies have been particularly useful for emotions.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

The person at the alternative health food store told me it's harmless to try...but I read on the internet it doesn't actually have any medical effect and it's just water with some alcohol in it. At the same time, it makes me feel better hmmm.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> The person at the alternative health food store told me it's harmless to try...but I read on the internet it doesn't actually have any medical effect and it's just water with some alcohol in it. At the same time, it makes me feel better hmmm.


To Herbalists, Bach is one of the 'fathers' (like Freud is to psychology). Alternate medicine has many polarized camps - lots of pooh poohs. However many people have benefited over centuries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach_flower_remedies


----------



## jimfaster (Feb 9, 2011)

This combination of Bach flower therapy is especially useful when you realize traumatic situations, such as stress, emergencies, after receiving the bad news before the oral examination or work, and all other situations where we suddenly lost mental equilibrium. Remedies quickly return to a normal balance, so that we can safely deal with all situations.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I’ve actually taken injured baby birds that were going into shock and revived them with arnica tincture with a little sugar and salt added.


----------

